# Hollow steel lally or concrete filled?



## kusa24 (Apr 21, 2006)

I am going to be builing a small garage (16'x20'), that will have a concrete roof that will double as a patio above for the owners.
I am going to have corrugated decking sheets under the concrete 
supported by I-beam(s).

Should I support the beam(s) with hollow steel lally posts or concrete filled ones? Also, there is an existing 10'x20' slab that I will add the additional 6' to. Where the posts will come down is on the existing slab. Should I cut out a 2'x2' section of the existing slab under the posts to allow me to pour a footer, or can the posts rest directly on the existing slab?

I am thinking I will need solid footers under the posts just because of the weight of the concrete, steel, beam, people load, and furniture load thay may all be on it at once.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah Kusa I'd definatly pour some thicker footings under where the columns will land. Also I'd have the supplier of the steel beams supply you with square steel tubular columns with cap and base welded on so they can be bolted together to the beam.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Our building department would ask for an engineered drawing. The engineer would specify what you would need. If that doesn't apply to where you are then most steel suppliers will specify it for you if you ask them to specify the beams. 


Nick

Joe is right in his advice!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I agree, with something like that, I would find a engineer.


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

kusa24 said:


> (s).
> Should I support the beam(s) with hollow steel lally posts or concrete filled ones? QUOTE]
> I would just use the hollow ones,
> The concreat filled ones are fire-rated
> ...


----------

